# Outlook 2003 freezing



## snazzzle (Aug 14, 2008)

Outlook keeps freezing and also takes anything up to 5 minutes when trying to open an email or replying or even doing anything in Outlook. Machine is running XP and SP2 1GB of RAM, user has reduced folder size by deleting lots of mail. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

See if compacting the .pst file helps. Go to FILE>DATA FILE MANAGEMENT>PERSONAL FOLDERS>SETTINGS>COMPACT and that might get things running a bit smoother.


----------



## Skater (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been battling with this problem for a while, trying to find solutions on the net.
1. New profile, no help
2. repair pst etc... no help
+many more

more or less accidentally I found that my mail IMAP pst file was not recognised by windows, asking me to specify program to open that file. When I did specify that file for Outlook it hasn't been freezing, nor sync files or any problems what so ever. The total start up is faster, and XP is up to old speed. Considering the amount of similar problems on the net this seems to be a common problem.
hope to have helped somebody.


----------



## dairyagent (Jan 29, 2009)

How do you check for and make the changes in the files you are talking about? I have the same problems in Outlook 2007.


----------



## dairyagent (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Outlook 2007 freezing*

We normally could just double click on the Word Document and it would open in Word or we right click on the document and can save it as a word file. However, when we right click to save a 2007 version Word attachment the program doe snot offer any version to save it as under all files.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

if you have this on vista go to default programs and check the settings for word documents.
try to open outlook in safe mode and check.
check if you have any addins associated with outlook .
go to outlook trust centre => addins and check.


----------



## dairyagent (Jan 29, 2009)

I have XP Professional not Vista.


----------



## eprog (Dec 15, 2008)

save and remove your email attachments. This will slim your PST file and speed up Outlook.
My blog, www.outlook-how-to.com, has a post about how to save and remove attachments in a smart way.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

click on start => run => type outlook /safe and press Ok.
check outlook in this mode.
click on tools => options => other => advanced options => click on com addins and list the addins you have


----------

